# Lateral Acceleration Sensor location and coding. I will help you all out



## AbtCorrado (Dec 17, 2008)

If you have a TT and get the code Lateral Acceleration sensor here is what you need to do.


A. verify that is your code and the sensor is (g200)
B. Erase code and Make sure it comes back.
C. Remove the dash under cover drivers side. Locate the sensor its the first one on the bracket located on the key side on the steering column. Its clipped in you just have to put a small blade screw driver under the yellowish colored metal clip and it pop up. The sensor in front of that is called the longitudinal sensor (g202). People seem to be confused
D. Now you need Vag Com. You need to go to brakes 03 address number and then go to login 11 and enter 40168. once you do that you go to basic settings 04 and type in 063 this is the zeroing process for this sensor. 

once it says adjustment in block 1 is ok back out and check faults erase any faults if any and recheck. 

This should fix you guys up. Thanks.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Is that vag procedure done after putting the sensor back in or leaving it out?


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but I thought I would bump it up and say that this fixed my issue after the car was in a small front end collision. All I needed to do is Login to the section mentioned, and once it said OK, I backed out, cleared codes and it shut the light off in the dash... perfect!

Thanks!


----------



## NE-TT (Aug 15, 2011)

:banghead:


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

NE-TT said:


> :banghead:


Did you buy a part that you didn't need to, or ???


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

AbtCorrado said:


> If you have a TT and get the code Lateral Acceleration sensor here is what you need to do.
> 
> 
> A. verify that is your code and the sensor is (g200)
> ...


you're awesome cory. i'm pissed i couldn't make it to VAG FAIR
see you in OCMD :beer:


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

funny this recently got bumped.. I have a lateral acc code as well as a brake pressure code as of today. as soon as i get a hold of vag I am going to give this a shot. anyone know what causes the lateral acc code? Just curious bc its completely random.


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Not sure what causes it, but mine came back when I disconnected my battery tonight. I ran the procedure, and its fine again. Weird.


----------



## tongsli (Jan 21, 2002)

*defective sensors*

Does this still work? It has been determined the sensor is defective from the factory.

See this thread:

http://bluevisions.de/projects/Golf_IV_ESP.html

I'm on my second sensor and I'm pissed because I threw my original away. Had I know, I would have fixed it. Does anyone else have this problem? The VW and Audi's use the same sensor as do the Mercedes Benz.

There are people on ebay(US) and ebay(Germany) fixing these sensors for a fee.


----------

